# summersville lake wv.  head count & menu



## gypsyseagod (Oct 15, 2007)

if ya can make it pm me & let me know what yer bringing & how many in yer party.
my menu is as follows-


2 styles of pulled pork(so fla quer's & my style
3 styles of ribs(jeff's rub,my texas style,& memphis rubbed
my huli huli hawaiian chix
maybe a brisket or 2(if i can get some shift help)
hotdogs
my pooter shooter pintos
Dutch's wicked baked beans
my papa salad (thats my tater salad)
ranch pasta salad
apple cider slaw
boiled or roasted corn
nanner pudding & brownies
and suprises for the day after,,,,
the dates are oct. 26-28th @ this place
http://www.mountainlakecampground.com


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 15, 2007)

Sure wish I could make it..sorry.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 16, 2007)

oh i fergot the mexican omelette fatty wrapped in debi's bacon & tequila/cilantro/lime grilled shrimp garnished bloody marys w/ my queso & salsa fer sunday wind down football...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 16, 2007)

oh how could i forget- being a scots celtic thing i guess we gotta do a scots egg fatty or 3.....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 21, 2007)

the weather looks cool & crisp so far. making another headcall to try & get some numbers- i got pm's to send out to the wv chapter of smf(lol we sound like bikers) pm me if ya can make it or if ya need info.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 22, 2007)

you're killin me, I wanna come but we can't .........anyone up for a February get together? It's my slowest month!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 23, 2007)

February in Buffalo? With those 6 foot deep snow flurries that come from nowhere?


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 24, 2007)

lol, I was thinking more along the lines of draggin our smokers aboard a cruise or something.....picture that, all of us lined up on a deck smokin away..........

Now cmon, what's 6-7 feet of snow when you can sit in front of a fireplace and hangout in a cozy kitchen prepping everything under the sun to smoke.......fortunately here, we'd only have to run outside to fill the woodchip box every few hours and the rest is all about mixing the cocktails in sheer anticipation.

Buffalo shockingly enough actually received more days of sunshine this past year than Orlando...........go figure. Other than a few blasts that we seem to become instantly infamous for, the six and seven footers, we've had amazingly mild winters here.....I've painted the exterior of a house in the last few years during November and December


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 24, 2007)

lol shelly... give buffalo come feb say...13 th then compare it to orlando lol... winters are getting shorter but way harsher... i love buffalo during the winter or niagra during the spring fog- i just don't do fla. anytime it's " god's waiting room season" . anyway...


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 24, 2007)

you need a a name for this get-to-gether, like:

1st Annual WV Smokefest

1st Annual Gypsy Smokefest

(or whatever year you are in, 2nd, 3rd, 4th...)


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Well how is the get-together going?  We haven't heard anything, so thought I'd ask?  Hope everyone is having a great time..


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 28, 2007)

*   Hey Tim,  when I got home yesterday, I had a message on the phone from Gypsy's cell phone. He said' "hey, it's me. oh, hold on, "just put it in a bag, it'll be alright", then he said to my machine, "its really busy here, I'll call you later, I haven't heard back from him.*
*  I'm just wonderin what was put in the bag, food, Aimee's poopy diapers, warm beer? Oh well, one of lifes mystery's. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Terry  ...  Hadn't heard anything  .. Hope the event went well


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 28, 2007)

HAHAHA wouldn't it be a real shame if he got the bags mixed  up (Aimme's poopy pamper's & the food bag)


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 28, 2007)

Thought the forum was awfully quiet this weekend............


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Now that you mention it  ...  (silence)


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 28, 2007)

*  Yeh Steve, its like a frickin morgue around here without Gypsy and Debi. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Wait a minute, whats that say about you and me? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*  Oh, now I remember, its not us, its everyone else. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 29, 2007)

I spoke to Gypsy yesterday, he said they had enough food for an army, but only a cavalry showed up. They cooked for easily 100 people and only had around 30 or so eat, but it sounds like everyone had a great time.

He promised there will be lots of pix when he and Deb get back...

Stay tuned!


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Phil


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 15, 2007)

if ya can make it pm me & let me know what yer bringing & how many in yer party.
my menu is as follows-


2 styles of pulled pork(so fla quer's & my style
3 styles of ribs(jeff's rub,my texas style,& memphis rubbed
my huli huli hawaiian chix
maybe a brisket or 2(if i can get some shift help)
hotdogs
my pooter shooter pintos
Dutch's wicked baked beans
my papa salad (thats my tater salad)
ranch pasta salad
apple cider slaw
boiled or roasted corn
nanner pudding & brownies
and suprises for the day after,,,,
the dates are oct. 26-28th @ this place
http://www.mountainlakecampground.com


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 15, 2007)

Sure wish I could make it..sorry.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 16, 2007)

oh i fergot the mexican omelette fatty wrapped in debi's bacon & tequila/cilantro/lime grilled shrimp garnished bloody marys w/ my queso & salsa fer sunday wind down football...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 16, 2007)

oh how could i forget- being a scots celtic thing i guess we gotta do a scots egg fatty or 3.....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 21, 2007)

the weather looks cool & crisp so far. making another headcall to try & get some numbers- i got pm's to send out to the wv chapter of smf(lol we sound like bikers) pm me if ya can make it or if ya need info.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 22, 2007)

you're killin me, I wanna come but we can't .........anyone up for a February get together? It's my slowest month!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 23, 2007)

February in Buffalo? With those 6 foot deep snow flurries that come from nowhere?


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 24, 2007)

lol, I was thinking more along the lines of draggin our smokers aboard a cruise or something.....picture that, all of us lined up on a deck smokin away..........

Now cmon, what's 6-7 feet of snow when you can sit in front of a fireplace and hangout in a cozy kitchen prepping everything under the sun to smoke.......fortunately here, we'd only have to run outside to fill the woodchip box every few hours and the rest is all about mixing the cocktails in sheer anticipation.

Buffalo shockingly enough actually received more days of sunshine this past year than Orlando...........go figure. Other than a few blasts that we seem to become instantly infamous for, the six and seven footers, we've had amazingly mild winters here.....I've painted the exterior of a house in the last few years during November and December


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 24, 2007)

lol shelly... give buffalo come feb say...13 th then compare it to orlando lol... winters are getting shorter but way harsher... i love buffalo during the winter or niagra during the spring fog- i just don't do fla. anytime it's " god's waiting room season" . anyway...


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 24, 2007)

you need a a name for this get-to-gether, like:

1st Annual WV Smokefest

1st Annual Gypsy Smokefest

(or whatever year you are in, 2nd, 3rd, 4th...)


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Well how is the get-together going?  We haven't heard anything, so thought I'd ask?  Hope everyone is having a great time..


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 28, 2007)

*   Hey Tim,  when I got home yesterday, I had a message on the phone from Gypsy's cell phone. He said' "hey, it's me. oh, hold on, "just put it in a bag, it'll be alright", then he said to my machine, "its really busy here, I'll call you later, I haven't heard back from him.*
*  I'm just wonderin what was put in the bag, food, Aimee's poopy diapers, warm beer? Oh well, one of lifes mystery's. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Terry  ...  Hadn't heard anything  .. Hope the event went well


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 28, 2007)

HAHAHA wouldn't it be a real shame if he got the bags mixed  up (Aimme's poopy pamper's & the food bag)


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 28, 2007)

Thought the forum was awfully quiet this weekend............


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Now that you mention it  ...  (silence)


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 28, 2007)

*  Yeh Steve, its like a frickin morgue around here without Gypsy and Debi. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Wait a minute, whats that say about you and me? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*  Oh, now I remember, its not us, its everyone else. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 29, 2007)

I spoke to Gypsy yesterday, he said they had enough food for an army, but only a cavalry showed up. They cooked for easily 100 people and only had around 30 or so eat, but it sounds like everyone had a great time.

He promised there will be lots of pix when he and Deb get back...

Stay tuned!


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Phil


----------

